# New Dishplayer WebTV client software spooling now



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just received a Dishplayer upgrade this morning. It's WebTV client software 2.3.4.4 (version 16716). Looks like they have added recording protection by placing a "Keep" check box on the recording info screen. 

There was also an update in the delayed viewing mode allowing only 2 clicks when changing channels. On the WebTV side, the logo has been changed to MSN. 

To receive this update, make sure you turn your DP on using the remote and NOT the button on the front of the unit.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Both of my Dishplayers notified me of the upgrade when I turned them on this morning - no problems (they were turned off overnight).

I found the "keep" button on a recorded event, but it doesn't look like you can select "keep" on an event to be recorded. That's ok for me since I have a large hard drive.

Here's something nice -> On the PTV page a manually scheduled weekly event now says "Record Once a Week".

If the repeating timer didn't record the same program multiple times a week (when it's on at the same time) I wouldn't have needed the manual timer.

It'll be interesting tonight to see if the Dolby Digital is improved.
(This had been reported as on of the bug fixes)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

One thing I did notice about this upgrade. If you mark a recording to "keep" and you go back and try to erase it, there is no warning screen whatsoever. On the 501, it asks for a password before erasing a protected recording. On the DP, nada.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

No update here I hope I get it tonight! And I hope it FINALLY makes the DISHPlayer work right!


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zac _
> *No update here I hope I get it tonight! And I hope it FINALLY makes the DISHPlayer work right! *


You sure? - You need to turn the dishplayer off, wait for the drive to spin down, then back on to get the update.

If you received a 7 day guide last night you should have gotten the update. If you were recording at 3am then you're not gonna get it.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't sub to PTV, so nothing was recording. I should have received a 3am download, nothing there to stop it.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Here's what BillR reported to be in this release (from an unnamed source)

Here is what in in the next DishPlayer Client software release:

 There are a couple of fixes on the internet side of the box that fixes the crashes that occur when you go to some web sites.
 There is a fix that makes the locals "more robust". I believe that this is the one that fixes the crashes that occurs when you change channels in your locals group (I see this bug too often).
 There are some fixes for the AC3 (Dolby Digital) dropout problem (yea).
 Fixes for the black screen (blinkouts) problem.
 Fix for the "channel changing problem" (re-boots).


NEW Features:

 Lock Feature on recorded programs. Allows you to "protect" a program from being overwritten when your drive gets full and the receiver needs to erase an old program to make room for the new recording.
 When you are paused, GO LIVE screens will now take you directly to the channel you keyed in. In the currect software if a programs is paused and you try to change channels it will tell you that you must GO Live and then when you go live you have to key in the channel again.


From dbsforums:

dbsforums threas on dishplayer epg problems


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Turn it on with the remote, not the front panel button.


----------



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

If you didn't get this update try playing a game of solataire and then exiting. This seems to trigger the update more reliably than turning the DP off an on.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I got the update today. Seems to have made the system a little more stable, but I'll get back to ya'll in a few weeks to confirm that...


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Traditionally, with DP upgrades, within hours of the first receiver getting it there were numerous threads with reports of bugs, reboots, blinkouts and lost recordings. The fact that it is now 2 days since the upgrade and there haave been no significant howls of pain, it looks good. Fingers are still crossed however.


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

Upgrade has gone well for me. No problems so far.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> * On the 501, it asks for a password before erasing a protected recording. *


My 501 has never asked for a password to remove a protected recording.

With P165 it does confirm the delettion of any program, regardless of protection status.

are you using parental locks or something similar? I've never set any kind of password on my 501s.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MrAkai _
> *
> 
> My 501 has never asked for a password to remove a protected recording.
> ...


Ahh yes! I have the parental locks turned on which is why I get the password screen. Good catch. The good thing is that even with the parental locks turned off, you still get the confirmation. The DP doesn't even have that.


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

The DP has password protection if you want to

1. lock the front panel controls

2. lock out or set programming restrictions (adult lock)

3. restrict access to DP games


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Joe Q _
> *The DP has password protection if you want to
> 
> 1. lock the front panel controls
> ...


Yes that's true but in this case we are talking about deleting protected recordings. With the DP password protection turned on, protected recordings can still be deleted without a warning.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I lost all my timers after this upgrade.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I just watched the Letterboxed Lord of the Rings on my Dishplayer. Not one dolby digital dropout. In the beginning there was narration during a black screen. Still, the sound was fine (this generally caused havoc before).

I also watched Pearl Harbor on Starz. Again, no dropouts.

Seems to me, the current software has improved the dolby digital.


----------



## splitsec (Aug 23, 2002)

I am still getting blink outs, is anyone else?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I haven't had any blink out problems. But someone else at work recently did. There old problem of the "no information" when trying to pause bug.

It corrected after the next overnight download. He didn't try to force a guide download.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No blinkouts here, just a weird bug when I skip or scan back and forth. The audio hiccups about 8 times before settling down and resyncing with the video. Really weird.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

The fix for garbled audio problem you have described is rumored to be in the Fall fix-it package along with the 9 day guide upgrade.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Randy_B _
> *The fix for garbled audio problem you have described is rumored to be in the Fall fix-it package along with the 9 day guide upgrade. *


Thanks Randy, I didn't know about that one. So we should plan on Spring 2003 right?


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

I started getting the blinkouts after receiving the receiver update to 117. I also get a little garbled sound after the blinkout and an occasional pause in the picture while it resyncs after the blinkout. I noticed today that I'm down to 3 days of EPG. I'm going to do the power plug pull trick to see if that will fix the EPG. These are minor irritations compared to 115 but I wonder why the releases I get that have no problems like 116 stay around for so short a time.


----------

